# Raw-fed breeders near Maryland?



## hoping4ahav (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi,
I'm hoping to get a Havanese and am planning to raw feed. I've found 2 "natural-rearing" breeders, which includes raw feeding, but they're both quite far from me. One is in CA: http://www.chocolatesilkdogs.com/home

and the other in Canada:
http://www.mystykalsky.com/

Does anyone know these breeders? Better yet, does anyone know any raw-feeding breeders that are closer to MD?

Thanks for any help!
Lisa


----------

